# The Capeditiean Musick Theory Starts Now



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Okay. I figured this would fit here rather than the Music Theory forum thing. 
Here, I shall explain the various methods i have come to approach music. 

Okay, we know the Suzuki Method. Which is simply learning Lessonary Works, by the greats... (old ones???) of music. Like Mozart's Twinkle Twinkle Little Star, among others. 

I have not learned this. Although I do experience it by ear. Now, thanks to my ...mental incapabilities... they end up granting me something that most don't have. Eleventh Dimension Hearing. 

For me when i listen to music. I experience a story. Regardless of who it is. I will either see them creating it in the past, or end up being haunted by their music... Which is the diagnosis for Ghost Symphony. (which Ghost Symphony is really an orchestra... no worries though, we will get to that in time... 

But for now... 
We shall start off with the first lesson. 

We shall quote... Beethoven for a reason. 
"Don't only practice your art, but force your way into it's secrets, for it and knowledge can raise men to the divine." 

probably one of the most amazing quotes. 
It could have been said just for this purpose. 

I AM ERIS SOPHIA CAPEDITIEA! 
Gnosis Goddess of Art and Creativity. 

pleased to meet you. 


First and foremost. Improv at first. to learn the sound. 


Lesson 2. 
Everything has a reason. Every instrument has a voice. All musick can be made into classical. Due to the roots. 


Lesson 3. 
Joking aside. Start feeling various emotions, and perpetually guaduate from a random improv session of thoughts that just come to your mind.  but during this time you will want to do improvs like crazy but they are not as long or they are just... blah and a half. So you go around and devize a structure and goals. With these goals, be liberal about the due date. this way you will feel less rushed. You could even set the duration of time for the song. (which often will change in duration) This is okay, as to how you still have goals beyond the one you just achieved. With the extended due date. 

Lesson 4. 
NEVER EVER MAKE YOUR MUSICK DEVOTED TO MAKING MONEY! NEVER EVER COHEARSE YOUR AUDIENCE INTO BUYING THINGS! 
money is not the root of all evil... it is the root of all good. 
Here is another way of looking at it. One that you cannot fathom. 
What is Good? What is Evil? 
to me it is opposite of what you believe. but not exactly,
money can grant folk happiness or sorrow. 
but it can never grant compositions to be completed in a beautiful experience. 
money can grant folk materialized things. 
but it can never feed us. 
money can grant folk love. 
love is only another word for addiction. 
polar opposites? 

Lesson Five. 
O wait... that was suppossed to be this one... 
i guess analyse this all.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

What formal music training did you have again?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Piano... even though to most pianist it would accuse it to be informal. *nods, 
I am really self taught... the only scores i have looked at deeply was Beethoven's Ghost Trio. (which i have troubles playing anything faster than Allegro...) 

No one needs to listen to my words...  my music ends up explaining things... in a clear and completely obscure manner.  it would take a doctorate researcher in music to fully comprehend things. Being self taught has those advantages as well as those dissadvantages. a double edged sword... since it would be only from mental memory rather than muscle memory. 

I mean if i had a piano here currently.... you wouldn't see me on as much.  i would be sitting at the piano about as long as an average person works a desk job. Where, with my compositions... i will leave that for the ones who would end up analysing the music to deal with... since explaining it here would be about as confusing as Post #1. (but as simple.) 

:3 how about you what was your formal training? (to see if my interpritation is what i thought the question was...)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

you got it right. That was what I was asking. I learned piano and basic theory formally. On comprehending music, there is a technical level and interpretive level. For the first one, you don’t need a doctorate in music to get someone’s music (intended or not), on the second, I doubt even with a doctorate would be able to comprehend the “meaning”, especially in atonal. Anyone ever study the psychoanalysis of music, just curious?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> you got it right. That was what I was asking. I learned piano and basic theory formally. On comprehending music, there is a technical level and interpretive level. For the first one, you don't need a doctorate in music to get someone's music (intended or not), on the second, I doubt even with a doctorate would be able to comprehend the "meaning", especially in atonal. Anyone ever study the psychoanalysis of music, just curious?


*raises hand, i do i do. 

---edited to add this wikipedia thing
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoanalysis_and_music

---edited momentarily afterward to state, 
"it is a start for those interested."


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> *raises hand, i do i do.
> 
> ---edited to add this wikipedia thing
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoanalysis_and_music
> ...


yes, i already looked it up on wikipedia before I posted, thanks  I mean someone who really studied it.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> yes, i already looked it up on wikipedia before I posted, thanks  I mean someone who really studied it.


*raises hand, i do i do. 

---edited, due to the fact i wanted to say something different...

i have studied it for about my full life... although i have become aware of it only a few years ago... then i ended up just potentially looking up on wikipedia and books. Suddenly i ended up understanding the universe. so i started explaring the multiverse. thusly, i have come to the conclusion. Music can really be an interesting tool to dominate the world... 

among other beautiful things.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> *raises hand, i do i do.
> 
> ---edited, due to the fact i wanted to say something different...
> 
> ...


Yeah, ok, and so has every rock critic


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, ok, and so has every rock critic


rock critics explore the multiverse too? :O


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> rock critics explore the multiverse too? :O


you bet. ever read Piero Scaruffi?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> you bet. ever read Piero Scaruffi?


not yet. i shall, when i find some of his books... any other musicologistic books that i should install into the akashic record?


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Baboons

charlimit.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

When i was younger i thought Bassoons, Baboons, and Balloons were something that could be a wonderful trio.  

just think. A Baboon playing the Bassoon holding a balloon.


----------

